# Question about taking a goat to auction



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband's uncle has a couple of goats he is planning to sell at a local auction and wants to know if you can take goats who have a lump on their neck? He vaccinates in the neck, and apparently some still have lumps from the vaccinations. 

That's okay, my husband's brother helped vaccinate ours last weekend and I TOLD my husband the best place was under the arm... like everyone here suggested, and his brother gave them on the neck, so now we have lumps at the injection sites too! Maybe next time all these guys WILL listen to me...

Anyway, I figured this would be a good place to ask, because I have no idea? I guess tomorrow I could call the auction place? I planned on going with them when they go to check it out if I can find a sitter for my kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Even though ...you know... it is from vaccinations........ 
Most people... may shy away from them... as they may think it is CL.... Is it possible to open up the area's on the goats and get the puss out..flush with a light water/iodine.....give them time to heal... before you take them to the Auction? they will sell higher without the lumps.... and they heal pretty quickly... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should be able to take them, though I agree with Pam...some people might not bid on them because of the lumps. Our local sale auction accepts pretty much anything unfortunately....sick, healthy, young, old, malnourished, etc. I don't think that one would be any different.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. The way these were described were more like knots and not liquid filled? 2-3 of our does have softer spots - and yeah I scalded my husband about letting his brother give the shots and not listening to me! I don't know his uncle very well, we never go around him very much, but he knows we have goats now..yeah....fun. He's uh, not someone I plan on learning from...heh... Not saying he's not got good goats or anything of that sort...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being knot like.... could be that ...the abscess... isn't quite ready to head out yet.... it may soften with a little more time...... then when it does soften...it can be cleaned out.....
I agree... that Auctions do take.... most of any kind of sick animal .....which is sad....or even...ones with bumps.. ..... I am not saying.... that your animals with the bumps aren't healthy ...but you won't get as much for them.... or as mentioned ....buyers may not bid on them....
It is up to you on what you all want to do..... :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I would wait to take them. I wouldn't ever buy a goat with any kind of a noticable lump.


----------

